# RegEx Problem mit slash ( / )



## Agassiz (2. Mrz 2011)

Hi, 

ich möchte aus dem String:

<pg.td>asdasjdhgasjkdhfg</pg.td>

die tags herausfiltern, damit ich nur den string habe.

mein ansatz war:

```
str.replace("<(pg.td|/pg.td)>", "");
//ODER
str.replace("(</|<)pg.td)>", "");
```

aber ich bekomme es nicht hin.

```
str.replace("</pg.td>", "");
// UND
str.replace("<pg.td>", "");
//funktioniert aber.
```

wo ist mein fehler? :/


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (2. Mrz 2011)

Slashes musst du maskieren mit einem Slash und für java musst jeden Slash nochmal maskieren

sprich aus "/" macht "////"


----------



## SlaterB (2. Mrz 2011)

ne das ist bei \ so 

das hier dürfte der beliebte Fehler sein:

```
public class Test {
    public static void main(String[] args)    {
        String st = "a/b";
        st.replace("/", "");
        System.out.println(st);
        st = st.replace("/", "");
        System.out.println(st);
    }
}
```


----------



## Agassiz (2. Mrz 2011)

könntest du mir da eine lösung geben? 
denn ich bekomme es nicht hin, egal wie viele slashes is da hin schreibe

```
str.replace("<(pg.td|////pg.td)>", "");
//ODER
str.replace("(<////|<)pg.td)>", "");
```

gehen beide nicht :/

@Slater:

wenn ich den slash vorher herauslösche und dann nur <pg.td> per replace, dann funktioniert es.
aber wie verpacke ich das ganze in einen regulären ausdruck?


----------



## SlaterB (2. Mrz 2011)

->


> public String replace(CharSequence target, CharSequence replacement)
> 
> Replaces each substring of this string that *matches the literal target sequence* with the specified literal replacement sequence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agassiz (3. Mrz 2011)

da war mal was mit lesen und so - .-"

alles klar - danke  problem gelöst


----------

